# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Эксперты пытаются понять причины торможения Windows Vista

## Shark

В начале апреля, когда компьютерные эксперты начали обсуждать многочисленные факты того, что Vista достаточно часто зависает при копировании и перемещении файлов, - оптимисты высказывали уверенность, что проблема вызвана ошибкой, которая будет устранена довольно быстро. Как никак Vista - козырная карта Microsoft, а копирование и перемещение файлов является одной из основных задач любой операционной системы. 

Но теперь эксперты разводят руками: "долгое прощальное рукопожатие" Vista, как некоторые стали назвать это странное явление, продолжается. Диагностические сообщения от бесчисленного числа системных администраторов не пролили свет на проблему. Более того, в Microsoft вообще пока не признают в полном объеме существование этой ошибки.

Подробнее...

http://www.securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

И каким это образом относится к компьютерной безопасности?

----------


## DVi

> И каким это образом относится к компьютерной безопасности?


Например, у нас в тестлабе зафиксирована такая бага  :Wink: 
Насколько я знаю, мячик действительно на стороне Microsoft.

----------


## maXmo

сборщик мусора работает  :Smiley:

----------

